# OK Cafe returns to Manchester! Monday 27th Feb



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 24, 2012)

Week 1 Programme here:

http://okcafe.wordpress.com/


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 24, 2012)

Learn how to knit a vegan skip.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 24, 2012)

Ended up in there one Saturday night, when it was next to the BBC. Mind you, we're going back about 10 years.


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 24, 2012)

Got a leaflet for it today.

More parties less vegan please


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 24, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Got a leaflet for it today.
> 
> More parties less vegan please


 
There's reasons why every night ain't party night, but the parties are legend.

If you want meat and dairy served come along, get involved, make your views known. See how far you get. I think we both know it wouldn't be too far but hope (and believe) it won't spoil your enjoyment of the space 

Meat and dairy products are available throughout the city beyond the doors of the OK Cafe.

in fact (whisper it) skipped products containing dairy have been known to be made available. This is no guarantee of future such provision. Expect the usual circa 30 min debate on such matters.


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 24, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> There's reasons why every night ain't party night, but the parties are legend.
> 
> If you want meat and dairy served come along, get involved, make your views known. See how far you get. I think we both know it wouldn't be too far but hope (and believe) it won't spoil your enjoyment of the space
> 
> ...


 
I'll no doubt head down for a party if ones on. But my days are a bit busy for the other stuff.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 26, 2012)

I got the dog a muzzle for Xmas so I can bring her down now. I passed the other one in Fallowfield  when I was walking her in October, it looked a bit dead apart from two studenty types smoking and looking hung over outside  so I never bothered  and went to the Orion in Withington instead. Does this cafe sell pork scratchings?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 26, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Got a leaflet for it today.
> 
> More parties less vegan please


 
The OK cafe is run by volunteers. If you want to suggest changes to the way the place is run then you'll probably want to go and help run it. 

If you want to just complain, eat cheeseburgers and go to parties then all those things are amply catered for elsewhere in Manchester.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 27, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> The OK cafe is run by volunteers. If you want to suggest changes to the way the place is run then you'll probably want to go and help run it.
> 
> If you want to just complain, eat cheeseburgers and go to parties then all those things are amply catered for elsewhere in Manchester.


 

I am not sure that we are amply catered for with regards to cheese burgers in Manchester.Most places simply don't know how to do a good one.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 27, 2012)

That van next to Debenhams at the Tib St/Market St junction int bad.


----------



## Das Uberdog (Feb 27, 2012)

you sure that'snot just because you're rat-arsed whenever you get one? tbf i haven't actually tried that van, but my general experience of 'van' burgers when i've been anything less than annihilated is pretty dire


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 27, 2012)

No I've always been sober, I very rarely drink in town. Saying that, I hardly go into town at all these days. Van burgers are nice, though.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 27, 2012)

*Nice location a few minutes walk from All Saints Park on Oxford Road:


Our new place of residence is ‘The Gamecock Pub’, On Boundary lane in Hulme – just five minutes from the Oxford Road junction with the Phoenix/Royal Northern College of Music. The postcode is M15 6GE.*
Google Maps Location
Buses: 85, 86 and 250 (all from Piccadilly Gardens) go directly past, but it’s also about 5 minutes walk from all the Oxford Road buses at the RNCM/Aquatics Centre


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 29, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> The OK cafe is run by volunteers. If you want to suggest changes to the way the place is run then you'll probably want to go and help run it.
> 
> If you want to just complain, eat cheeseburgers and go to parties then all those things are amply catered for elsewhere in Manchester.



Lulz


----------



## Red Storm (Feb 29, 2012)

I've heard there is a decent do on Friday at the cafe. 

See you there!


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 1, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I've heard there is a decent do on Friday at the cafe.
> 
> See you there!



Wonder if we will discover who each other is


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyhows, a very successful first few days. Over 50 at the first general meeting and busy nights each night. Great atmos indeed.

On Monday the landlord arrived avec some heavies and tried to get in. A member of the collective had a minor head injury but alongside plod an agreement was made to let us stay.

The beauty of the cafe is that it only runs for a few weeks. This keeps up the energy and means there is little point in an owner trying to get rid of us through the courts, plus we tend to leave the places better than we found them anyhow. I live close to the pub in question. It is at least 6 years since it was used.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 1, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Anyhows, a very successful first few days. Over 50 at the first general meeting and busy nights each night. Great atmos indeed.
> 
> On Monday the landlord arrived avec some heavies and tried to get in. A member of the collective had a minor head injury but alongside plod an agreement was made to let us stay.
> 
> The beauty of the cafe is that it only runs for a few weeks. This keeps up the energy and means there is little point in an owner trying to get rid of us through the courts, plus we tend to leave the places better than we found them anyhow. I live close to the pub in question. It is at least 6 years since it was used.


 

Decent boozer back in the day.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 1, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Anyhows, a very successful first few days. Over 50 at the first general meeting and busy nights each night. Great atmos indeed.
> 
> On Monday the landlord arrived avec some heavies and tried to get in. A member of the collective had a minor head injury but alongside plod an agreement was made to let us stay.
> 
> The beauty of the cafe is that it only runs for a few weeks. This keeps up the energy and means there is little point in an owner trying to get rid of us through the courts, plus we tend to leave the places better than we found them anyhow. I live close to the pub in question. It is at least 6 years since it was used.


Ah the beauty of transience and not having roots. The ghetto theorises its own isolation. _If you don't like it you can fuck right off._


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 1, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Ah the beauty of transience and not having roots. The ghetto theories its own isolation. _If you don't like it you can fuck right off._


 
Perhaps if you think setting down roots in the community is more important than veganism and/or Mug Painting, you could _Get Involved_?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 1, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Ah the beauty of transience and not having roots. The ghetto theories its own isolation. _If you don't like it you can fuck right off._



A separate group, (overlapping in people) exists to form a permanent space on the lines of The Basement of former years and other social centres. I have full confidence you will find a reason to sneer about it when the times comes.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 1, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Perhaps if you think setting down roots in the community is more important than veganism and/or Mug Painting, you could _Get Involved_?


 
Not being cruel is pretty important, as is efficient land use. I do appreciate though that diets which are less likely to deprive some of the poorer people on earth are bourgeois. And nothing will place the means of production in the hands of the working class more than killing animals or drinking their milk. I'm pretty sure that's mentioned later on in Capital.


Nice cherry picking otherwise though. Have you considered doing politics or law?

Hundreds of people have enjoyed the space in the last few days, planning direct action, in depth discussions, socialising, using empty space, providing for the community, raising money for causes like travellers, squatters, prisoner support, asylum claimants, putting on music and poetry etc. etc.

OK, it's not quite as useful as slagging stuff off in cyber space I'll admit, but if either you or Butch want to do a workshop on the lines of "Nothing Succeeds Like Bitterness or Looking Down Your Nose" Just PM me and I'll check out if any slots are left. Ta.


----------



## Red Storm (Mar 1, 2012)

As long as the dos are okay I don't even mind the veganism.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> That van next to Debenhams at the Tib St/Market St junction int bad.


 That van is partly responsible for me going veggie.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 2, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> A separate group, (overlapping in people) exists to form a permanent space on the lines of The Basement of former years and other social centres. I have full confidence you will find a reason to sneer about it when the times comes.


 
One would hope so


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 2, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Not being cruel is pretty important, as is efficient land use. I do appreciate though that diets which are less likely to deprive some of the poorer people on earth are bourgeois. And nothing will place the means of production in the hands of the working class more than killing animals or drinking their milk. I'm pretty sure that's mentioned later on in Capital.
> 
> 
> Nice cherry picking otherwise though. Have you considered doing politics or law?
> ...


 
all of whom in many areas would not be deemed to be intrinsic elements of the local community


----------



## bignose1 (Mar 2, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Decent boozer back in the day.


What???


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 2, 2012)

bignose1 said:


> What???


 

The Gamecock.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 2, 2012)

hand signals.

lol.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 2, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> The Gamecock.


 
Come to think of it , it wasn't.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 2, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Not being cruel is pretty important, as is efficient land use. I do appreciate though that diets which are less likely to deprive some of the poorer people on earth are bourgeois. And nothing will place the means of production in the hands of the working class more than killing animals or drinking their milk. I'm pretty sure that's mentioned later on in Capital.
> 
> 
> Nice cherry picking otherwise though. Have you considered doing politics or law?
> ...


 
Thank you for the compliment about my capacity for debating. I don't think veganism is the central issue. I was more interested in discussing how the activisty "if you think we're rubbish - get involved!" happy clappyness can close down discussion and act as a shield against having to reflect on criticism.

But I guess you've made my point for me anyway.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 2, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> all of whom in many areas would not be deemed to be intrinsic elements of the local community


 
A lot of people from the local community have said they like it, and far from just the usual suspects. Just a welcome affordable social social space where people can eat for free if they're skint is a major need. 
A long term place would obviously reflect direct needs more. I would like to see more benefits advice and stuff of that nature.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 2, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Thank you for the compliment about my capacity for debating. I don't think veganism is the central issue. I was more interested in discussing how the activisty "if you think we're rubbish - get involved!" happy clappyness can close down discussion and act as a shield against having to reflect on criticism.
> 
> But I guess you've made my point for me anyway.


 
I get the point, although you can't fully judge if something is rubbish without having been there perhaps.

It is separate to the point I am making which is that there is a constant (not necessarily from you) tendency to slag just about anything and everything off among some people, based on the fact that they seem to know more or less everything. It's as tiresome as it is depressing and ultimately useless.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 5, 2012)

Found this great article about OK Cafe History, written before the "2nd Wave" that started in late 2010.

http://radicalmanchester.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/okasional-cafes/


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Found this great article about OK Cafe History, written before the "2nd Wave" that started in late 2010.
> 
> http://radicalmanchester.wordpress.com/2009/12/20/okasional-cafes/


 
Cheers for that, some interesting stuff on that website. Reminded me of going to the original OK Cafe, not much has changed!


----------

